# nVidia 8800 GT



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yesterday I decided to pick up a a new graphics card. I moved up from an nVidia 7900 GS to an 8800 GT. Both cards are from BFG.

Does anyone have experience with the 8800 GT? It's working quite nicely in my Vista machine.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I have the Evga 8800GT. What do you need to know Doug?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'll have it in approx 10-15 business days


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Yesterday I decided to pick up a a new graphics card. I moved up from an nVidia 7900 GS to an 8800 GT. Both cards are from BFG.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the 8800 GT? It's working quite nicely in my Vista machine.


Great Chip... requires a serious power supply but that's part of the fun... mine delivers a great picture not just to my 20" PC monitor but an equally great picture to my Samsung LNT4665...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> I'll have it in approx 10-15 business days


slacker.  Compusa shipped today should be here on Wednesday (or so.) (Ordered late Friday.)

Here's to all of us having fun! 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Great Chip... requires a serious power supply but that's part of the fun... mine delivers a great picture not just to my 20" PC monitor but an equally great picture to my Samsung LNT4665...


I've got a 500W Power Supply .. I hope that's enough


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Michael D'Angelo;1582092 said:


> I have the Evga 8800GT. What do you need to know Doug?


Really, I'm just wondering if (1) other folks have this card and (2) they're happy with it. I've only had a few hours to play with it at this point.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Really, I'm just wondering if (1) other folks have this card and (2) they're happy with it. I've only had a few hours to play with it at this point.


I am very happy with it so far. I have not had any problems at all.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> I've got a 500W Power Supply .. I hope that's enough


I had to double check the +12 amperage on some of the power supplies I looked at. I played it safe and spent an extra $20 for the 700W that also has more SATA power ports. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I have it's older brother, the 8800GTS 320MB. Not only that it do a good job of warming your room, but the graphic quality is kick-ass. Guild Wars, by no means, is a top-of-a-line game, but I have the resolution cranked up to the max with all the eye candy activated... smooth as silk. Some of the more modern games such as Crysis may causes a bit of problem at the high resolution (it brings most cards to their knees), but damn.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Doug, have you check modern one, like 9600GT ? MPEG-4/VC-1, 256 bit, new core, etc.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i'm actually going to upgrade to that card this week... i think i'm going with the evga one... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130318

should go nice with my new monitor... http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/...=monitors&subtype=lcd&model_cd=LS22AQVJFV/XAA

i'm also going to upgrade my power supply to be on the safe side... looking at this one... http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2235424&CatId=2533


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I've got a 500W Power Supply .. I hope that's enough


you should be fine.. the requirements range from 400~450... depending on whether or not you're running SLI mode...


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> i'm actually going to upgrade to that card this week... i think i'm going with the evga one... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130318
> 
> should go nice with my new monitor... http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/...=monitors&subtype=lcd&model_cd=LS22AQVJFV/XAA
> 
> i'm also going to upgrade my power supply to be on the safe side... looking at this one... http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2235424&CatId=2533


My card... also from newegg :http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130317

I love it, but if you look closely at the picture it is very wide, takes up 2 slots at the back of the PC... I joke about it being for the jet engine... that is an exhaust port... helps keep the room warm in the winter :lol:

I went with 700 watts as well when I built this one.

I do some gaming... these days it is mostly in the Half Life games, and I can run it 1680x1050 without any problems at all.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So Doug, after you did play with it for few days - is it good enough or you would exchange it to 9*8*00GTX ($280 at Microcenter) ?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Don't forget to up your power service to 300 Amp.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

P Smith said:


> So Doug, after you did play with it for few days - is it good enough or you would exchange it to 9*8*00GTX ($280 at Microcenter) ?


The 8800 GTX is good enough for my needs at the moment .. Gaming is not the biggie, but smoothness of video is.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Don't forget to up your power service to 300 Amp.


:lol: .. No kidding. I'm at 200 Amp right now and could probably go higher if I really thought about it. Fortunately, I'm in a smaller house and I've run out of places to put things.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> The 8800 GTX is good enough for my needs at the moment .. Gaming is not the biggie, but smoothness of video is.


That's an advantage of nVidia new line 9xxx cards - better video processing. Definitely you missed it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

P Smith said:


> That's an advantage of nVidia new line 9xxx cards - better video processing. Definitely you missed it.


Maybe .. There's always next time.


----------

